# Feeding time at the zoo



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

After years of meal times = blood, sweat and tears, I finally have four pets that can eat peacefully in the same room. A little clicker training and a lot of patience...and mostly luck I think. 

Photographic evidence.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I could watch them all day. lol


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow! That is impressive. I have 2 who can eat together. The other 2 need to be in separate rooms.


----------



## Kohana (Apr 19, 2011)

Amazing! My grandma's dogs cannot be anywhere near eachother when they eat, they fight/steal food/etc, so it's awesome that you not only have cats that can eat together.. but a dog too! XD


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

For some reason I thought Thurston lived with your parents or something.


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Awww happy furries! btw, I love how you said "4 pets" to include Minion  There to stay huh?


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

SpellQ said:


> Awww happy furries! btw, I love how you said "4 pets" to include Minion  There to stay huh?


That's not Minion. Minion was adopted a couple of months ago by an older couple, I believe.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Minion was adopted and is doing great in her new home. This is Left to right Thurston, Sully, Ninja, and Moxie. Thurston is back living with me again. Poor boy has been pinballed around so much recently. He's not going anywhere now. I've made my family swear that he will not be shifted again.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Of course, I post this last night and this morning Moxie makes a liar out of me. Thurston always eats slowest so when I brought moxie back inside after her potty break she goes into the kitchen and pushes thurston aside and eats his food. *facepalm


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Ahh look at them!! My two girls eat together... Although for the third meal of the day Evie will try and steal Mitzi's food. But she never tries for the first two meals!


----------



## DarkMonkey (May 31, 2011)

I thought the one on the right was a MaineCoon at first  lolol.

Lovely picture though


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Attaway, zoo animals! Very cute picture and you know I can't get enough of Moxie. How is her leg?


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Love it! My girls all eat together too, but once finished Samantha and Alice tend to wander to Rochelle's dish, so I have to sit and watch them...but I love to watch them eat so it's ok.  Is Thurston adjusting alright since his latest move back in with ya?


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Thurston seems very happy to be back with the gang. I think he was lonely. Moxie's toes have healed up nicely, no more splint. She's still bouncy as a pup.


----------

